# Awful reptile conditions in Eastbourne!!!



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Well,we have just arrived back from a visit to a reptile shop in Eastbourne(I wont name for obvious reasons,but anyone wishing to know can PM me)and rarely have I seen such poor conditions in a shop!
Pair of Taiwan Beauties in a 3x2 viv(adults!) one of which has obvious mouth rot,various others in vivs with mats & no stats,naked bulbs,dirty filthy water bowls,the lot.Worst of all a baby albino burm in a dreadfull state,kept FAR too dry,and obviously recently fed a prey item way way too big.
Rant over,but honestly I am shocked,and I have seen some dreadful shops ion my time,this is well within the top 5.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

The really scary thing is that that sounds like the 4 seasons compared to some rep shops you go in...
Ben


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Well,nowadays theres no excuse for it,and I have not seen herps kept in shops in this condition in the last 10-15 years or so.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I suggest you take some action. Moaning on here really wont help mate!

Put your concerns into a letter, send it to the RSPCA and local council.

At least then you have done your bit to help and its out of your hands 

Gary


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Cant do a thing until tomorrow obviously,but plans are already in place.They won't,however,include anything to do with the RSPCA if I can help it,I want to help the animals not have them destroyed.Moaning on here will help though,it will help tell far more people about this shop and allow people the chance to,if nothing else,avoid a wasted journey.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Good man, glad to hear it. : victory:


----------



## Rick Bell (Mar 30, 2008)

*Reptile Shop in Eastbourne*

I take it the Shop is Eastbourne Aquarium 11a Seaside not Aqua-mania 249 Seaside. Make it clear what shop or mud can stick to the wrong Shop


----------



## Rick Bell (Mar 30, 2008)

By the way Report the Shop in Question


----------



## Kerry Holland (Aug 27, 2012)

I would be interested to know which particular shop you're talking about. I have a razor back musk turtle on order from the shop opposite tj Hughes, it's set back off the main road? I always found the man in there to be very knowledgeable and caring towards his animals. I am not a reptile expert though! (I just love turtles!!) I would be interested to know which shop your talking about as I wouldn't want to give my money to anyone who treated animals with dis respect. Interestingly a local national aquatics shop are selling yellow bellies and they can t tell you how big they grow or if they are males or females! (they are of a sex able size) any info greatly appreciated! 07979834698 k x


----------



## Amy2310 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rick Bell said:


> I take it the ********. Make it clear what shop or mud can stick to the wrong Shop



Shop's can't be named and shamed on here, hence the OP ommiting the information.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

so much for licensing pet shops...

i guess that is a waste of taxpayer's money...:whistling2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

This thread is 4 years old! How did it even get dragged back from the depths?? Whether action was taken or not, there have probably been changes regardless!


----------

